# Anal gland problem after neutering



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't see how the two can be related, but since he's been neutered, Bear appears to leak from the anal glands, having not done so previously. It stinks!  He has a diet high in bones so I hoped to avoid this kind of issue. 

I have seen videos of how to express them: should I be doing it? Or should I just up his bone intake?


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Get the vet to do them and show you how then see how that goes.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My biggest problem is that it's happening with no warning when he's on my lap! Frequently!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> My biggest problem is that it's happening with no warning when he's on my lap! Frequently!


That doesn't sound right to me and I think I'd book an appointment with your vet, or at least ring them and see what they say.


----------



## Yomper (Sep 17, 2011)

I would do what bobbie says and get the vet to show you how to express them and do them regularly.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Its such an awful stench isnt it!!

We ( i should I ) have to do zeldas, her poops are solid and the vet has seen samples and had to express them for her, was told it can be common it smaller dogs.
We have to do hers about every 2 weeks, sometimes she leaks a bit and we will babywipe her and the smell goes but when that doesnt work we know she needs emptying.

I watched lots of videos and do it externally, not brave enough to do it internally yet!


----------

